# Songs That Define Your Army



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

ok everyone. i know not many are as into music as i am, but i'm certain everyone has heard a song and gone " whoa....thats my army their singing and playing about" the whole song just has that feel. from style of play to complete sound of it. for my chaos army, abbadons forgotten, a piratical section of the black legion abandoned by abbadon in imperial space, it is Definatly Dimmu Borgir's "Serpentine Offering". a close second is Cradle of Filth's "Foetus of a new Day Kicking". and at the third is Lamb of Gods "as the palaces Burn". so my question to ye of the Heresy online forums, whats your army's songs? what inspires you musically. what makes you go "oh my god.. its my army!!!"?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

For my guard, probably: Brothers in arms and telegraph road(dire straits), Achilles' last stand and no quarter(led zep), the trooper (iron maiden),


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Another music addict joined the first, and with time, they ruled the stars. 

Definitely. I know a few:

Nightwish- Ghost Love Score: Biel Tan Eldar
Rob Zombie- Reload: Thousand Sons
Slipknot- Heretic Anthem: World Eaters

psychomidget99


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

There's an old Bionicle MV that goes

"As your on your way back home
something catch your eyes untold
fear if darkness lingers here
tremble as you get the fear"

and so on. I'll try to make a vid to show soon.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Metallica: Harvester of sorrow - Nids
Killswitch Engage: Numbered days Necs


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

my dark angels= Freya, by the Sword
my eldar= Soldiers of the Wasteland by Dragonforce
rock on


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

My Imperial Fists - Through the Fire and the Flames
-Dragonforce
My IG - Die with your boots on
-Iron Maiden


----------



## whocares (Jan 11, 2008)

My IG- Why can't we be friends?


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

death guard = micheal jackson - thriller. hahaha
necrons = (forgot artist name) video killed the radio star.
space wolves = baha men - WHO LET THE DOGS OUT. haha


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

although i dont have a Nids army.. 

Whats That Coming Over The Hill ? Is It A Monster, Is It A Monster ? (8)

comes to mind


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

My Narc-Wing [Terminator Phalanx with tac squad back up]

_Prodigy "Spitfire" [always outnumbered, never outgunned]_

for my standard Imperial Fist Heresy-Era Army build, I like to pump up during the deployment phase with some _"Adagio for Strings" remixed by Tiesto_.

Also works great as you move you charge your Death Company in....:biggrin:


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

i dont mind a bit of sy & unknown spanish hardcore my self.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Grace Kelly- Mika : Mech IG
"I can be brown, i can be blue, i can be violet sky, i can be purple...." chimera 

Here comes the boom- Nelly : SM AT list

"OOOOOOOOH OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH OOOOH *clap* ya here comes the *clap* ya here comes (i dont really want it like,) BOOM" *Krak missile hit chaos rhino rear armour 10, 2d6 roll: 9 D6 roll: 6, vehicle explodes. Emergency disembark... screw it the bastards are dead. To wound rolls: 6,6,6,6,6,6,6,6,6,6. Ten casualties. 

666 - dun remember his name: beasts of chaos

6!6!6! The NUMBER OF THE BEAST *hint*

The Metal - Tenacious D: Iron Hands/Warriors

"The techno tried to defile the metal, but the metal was much too strong! Grunge tried to destroy the metal, but the metal proved it wrong!"

*Replace starred areas with The T'au and Chaos:biggrin:


----------



## Damnation (Feb 28, 2008)

My now Defunct Slannesh noise marine army - Paranoid Android - RadioHead. or More Human than A Human - White Zombie

My Berzerker Army ( playing against a friends Sisters of battle) - Killing in The name of -Rage against the machine

Death Guard army - Dead & Bloated - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

For my Slaanesh army its got to be Zwitter by Rammstein. (translates as Hamethrodite. Think I spelt it right)


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

necron full out warrior army- requiem for a dream


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

For my Lions Rampant Space Marines, any recordings of Gregorian monks work quite well. Some of those dudes could've done pretty well as vocalists. For a slightly less pious musical approach for the Lions Rampant, "Dirge For November" by Opeth and "Into the Night" by Santana work as theme music. Dirge For November is about saving lost souls, and Into the Night's first line of lyrics is "Like a gift from the heavens / it was easy to see / it was love from above that could save me from hell" The Lions Rampant are rather violent church-goers and witchhunters, so the whole saving souls thing is right up their alley. I also think "To Zanarkand" from Final Fantasy X works well... it's a very somber piece, but it's got drive to it all the same, which is kind of like the Lions.

For my Sons of Horus, it's undeniably "Paint it Black" (The Stones, baby!)

For the Thousand Sons... that's a tough call. They're big on the quiet thing... so maybe no music is the best music of all for them.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i can just see Comissar Yarrick riding his Fortress of Arrogance to the A-Team theme tune 

Necron army (with nightbringer) - Ghostbusters.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Mountain Angels- Vode An (Republic Commando Theme)

243rd Archeron- Du Hast (Rammstein)

Word Bearers- My Apocalypse (Archenemy)


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

Gwar reminds me of my orks! Meat Sandwitch! Meat Sandwich!


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Anything by bolt thower works nicely, but barring the warhammer inspired band...

Break stuff- Limp Bizkit for my World Eaters, flight of the valkyries for My friends Night lords, raptor heavy army and One winged angel - Final Fantasy 7 for those damn Necron.

And "We want fun" by andrew WK for the orcs


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Some for my Guard:
Atonement (the film): Dunkirk theme
Ace Combat 5 soundtrack: The Unsung War


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Its haemaphrodite, but good effort 

A lot of apt choices here guys, keep 'em coming.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

the end of hart ach+ kill switch = tanith 1st and only
when darkness falls +kill switch = my gruad


----------



## CommanderDuskstorm (Jan 31, 2008)

My song for all my armies is, "Sewn back together wrong!" - by Dethklok, not because my armies lose but rather for the victims of my unbelievably long winning streak!!!!!!


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Mountain Angels- Vode An (Republic Commando Theme)QUOTE]
> Brothers All is what the "translation" is for that. Sorry am also a Star Wars geek.
> 
> As far as music goes, for my Black Legion I would have to say Disposable Heroes by Metallica and for my fantasy Dwarf army Drop Kick Murphy's song that's chorus is "Drinkin', Drinkin', Drinkin', Drinkin', Drinkin', Drinking..Fight.


----------



## Baby Eating Bishop (Feb 29, 2008)

Biel-Tan - Jerusalem (Crone World )
Space Wolves - I vow To Thee, My Country. (Imperium)


----------



## kharnthebetrayer (Nov 26, 2007)

My Chaos army:

AC/DC'S Hell's Bells

I should start the song when I set the bzerkers down . . . dong . . . dong . . .


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

for my old IG, a line from Tribute by Tenacious D comes to mine. "and the demon asked, are ye angels. and we replied NEY WE ARE BUT MEN... ROCK!!

for my Black Templars - Theres no Sympathy for the Dead by Escape The Fate


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

my nids song would be... Slipknot - everything ends

Nurgle - just the name of this song slipknot again - pulse of the maggots

i got one for slannesh CSM - muderdolls - i take drugs

and ultramarines - Queen - We Will Rock You


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

My Chaos: Mindless Self Indulgence - Mastermind, Shut Me Up & 2 Hookers and an Eightball ... I like my marines to have a sense of humour.
Also, several Angelspit songs give me happy thoughts about my lads, such as Elixer, Get Even and Wreak Havoc.


----------



## Sleepy Dude.. (Feb 7, 2008)

mgtymouze - songs called Irish drinking Song, actually by Flogging Molly.

my Space marines - Hallowed be thy name - Cradle of Filth, (originally done by Iron maiden, but i prefer the coF version.)


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

STATIC said:


> Metallica: Harvester of sorrow - Nids
> Killswitch Engage: Numbered days Necs


 harvester of sorrow sounds more like necrons. i think nids should have 'food glorious food.':laugh:


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

foulacy said:


> although i dont have a Nids army..
> 
> Whats That Coming Over The Hill ? Is It A Monster, Is It A Monster ? (8)
> 
> comes to mind


yes, it is definately a monster.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

For my Black Legion - Lateralis, tool (it almost sounds like it could have been written by abbadon.
For my Emporer's Children - Vicarious, tool (The guitar distortion makes me think of the sonic instruments)
For the Death Guard - The Beautiful People, Manson 
For my Zerkers - That NIN song that ends with "Now doesn't it make you feel better" from Downward Spiral (The whole rampaging quality of the songs speaks of zerkers to me)
Thousand Sons - Call of Cthulu, Metallica
The Space Wolves 13th - There is only one song that could ever be for them and it is Of Wolf and Man, Metallica.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

keep listening


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

eldar=magic affair "the omen 3" 
yes its a 90s dance tune,i have always thought of eldar moving at 140+ beats per minute.

this is the tune


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I tell you what mine will be in may for the guard! 

"put on psy war op, Make it loud"





(Ride Of The Valkyries btw)


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

me personally..... " im a asshole" david leary think it is....


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

My IG Eye of the tiger

My SM ironman


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Well with my luck in games mine would always have to be "Always look on the bright side of life"


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Ohh that would be Taylor Swift Love Story!! Yeah! Jk jk. For my guard it would be the Offspring's hammerhead. 3 Doors Down citizen soldier What's left of the flag by 6logging Molly. The war was in color by Carbon Leaf.and Hero of war by Rise Against.


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

For my SOB flamer list, would be Through the fire and flames by Dragonforce

and for the daemon list, would be Crusher destoyer by Mastodon

For crons i might do ride the lightning by metallica, or at least somethin from that CD

Maybe a rap song for an ork army that im workin on


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

"It's not my time" by 3 doors down, and "Thanks for the memories" by fallout boy suit my marines quite well. It's a rare battle that I don't have one of those floating through my head at some point.


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

ig = scream aim fire by Bullet For My Valentine 
cant say it better myself


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

for necrons i would say printer jam by mistabishi, lol
for the god emperror himself, id say like a boss by the lonely island
for my Blood angels with allied Daemonhunters, absolutely perfect song would be the sacrafice by the headhunterz


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

There seem to be a lot of metal heads on the forums! Further support that my theory about almost every metal head having at least one really nerdy hobby is correct.

Chaos Daemons would have to be "Arrival of The Horsemen" by Demonoid

Chaos Marines "Sins of Allegiance" by Dragonlord

Imperial Guard "The Pursuit of Vikings" by Amon Amarth (theyre viking themed and they need someone to guide their axes spears and swords in addition to their las rifles be it Odin or the god emperor)


----------



## RagnarokX (Apr 6, 2009)

My Black Templars=The Offspring-Hit that


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

slaaneshi daemons - the offspring-hit that
(sorry it just kinda popped in there)


----------



## RagnarokX (Apr 6, 2009)

Look he picked the same song spooky:shok:


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

For my World Eaters army it would have to be A New Darkened Faith by Knights of The Abyss


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ha I have a song for my Witch Hunters

Dead - By Floater
lyrics (I was alive... I was alive.... I was alive.. I was alive..... NOW I'M DEAD!!)

Yeah...... I haven't had much success with the Witch Hunters yet.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmmm...what song sums up a huge hoard or greenskins, engines roaring, smoke bellowing from exhausts...?

Steppenwolfes "Born to be Wild" !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

When I am playing death guard: Astro Zombies, Braineaters, night of the living dead, all by the misfits, and 777 by Danzig
When I am playing orks: Face fisted and hatredkopta ( I know I spelled it wrong) by Dethklok


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

mgtymouze said:


> Dirge Eterna said:
> 
> 
> > Mountain Angels- Vode An (Republic Commando Theme)QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

For me Chaos - Kiuas • The Decaying Doctrine
Nids -Eyetofuk • Orgiastic Human Incubators


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> that is less than jake's "Irish drinking song


Its not less than jakes, although they did attempt a cover I beleive, it was and always has been flogging molly's.

As for my armies
My Khorne would probably be - By Force - Flaming Tsunamis
and my Eldar would be - Beyblades theme song, always a good track.

peace out:victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm always tough picking songs.. One posibility for my Sister army:
Samael - Valkyrie's new ride


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmmm as I have a custom Army scheme for IG, i mean Duranium Salamanders, they still have two of their theme songs ^_^

Edwin Star - War

John Hare & Richard Joseph - Cannon Fodder Theme

But they are also:

Andrew WK - Get ready to die

Saliva - Click Click BOOM

Hussary Dies - An ost music form the film "With fire and Sword" that is based on a film about medieval wars with turky that my country then waged. on youtube you can find it under the name "husaria ginie"

Search them on youtube if you want XD


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Hellclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

My space wolves would have to be 'Of Wolf and Man' -Metallica, but my wolf lord with lightninc claws personal song is 'Rock you like a hurricane'- scorpions, cos he rocks every time he fights :grin:
my mainly catachan guard would be ride of the valkyries, even more so with the new book and models on the horizon :so_happy:


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

For my chaos - has to be Andrew WK - Ready to die *
Nids - Airbourne - Whats eatin you

But for my marauder based Warriors of Chaos, it can only be-
Manowar - Sons of Odin






*Can picture an image of a concert. Noise marines on stage playing this song:mrgreen:


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

My Chaos runs with "This Is The New Shit" by Marilyn Manson. Seriously, when you listen to that song, you can almost picture a Chaos incursion. At least I can, anyways.


----------



## te3b0r (Mar 30, 2009)

> that is less than jake's "Irish drinking song


Negative LTJ has no Irish Drinking Song. The song is by band called Buck-O-Nine. Sorry I am a HUGE LTJ and Buck-O-Nine fan. Quote from the wiki

"The Irish Drinking Song from Songs in the Key of Bree is sometimes mistakenly credited as "Drink and Fight" by Flogging Molly, Bouncing Souls or Dropkick Murphys.[3] Although Flogging Molly and Dropkick Murphys are known for playing similar types of songs, that particular song was written and recorded by Buck-O-Nine. [4] There is a Canadian band called Mudmen who wrote a song called "Drink and Fight."


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Night Lords - Fear of the Dark by Iron Maiden
Plague Marines/Khorne Berzerkers Chaos list - O Fortuna (one of the techno remixes, I don't have the name, but you can find it on youtube)


----------



## Krudehead (Jan 23, 2009)

Orks - "the killing name", Slipknot
CSM - any song by Neurosis, especially "Locust Star" . Neurosis ARE CSM, both in music and lyrics!


----------



## Lucus009 (Mar 19, 2008)

I use Harlequins a lot and whenever I use them I think of Rush's Limelight.
"All the worlds indeed a stage, and we are merely players, performers and portrayers"


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

holy shit this thread still exists!!!!!!!!!! wtf i posted this almost a year ago!!....rox!


----------



## psycho92 (Sep 1, 2008)

soldiers of the wasteland - dragonforce - dark eldar
gods of war - def leppard - csm
indestructible - disturbed - csm
10,000 fists - disturbed - orks
heroes of our time - dragonforce - csm
strike of the ninja - dragonoforce - dark eldar


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

For my Space Wolves, it would be Metallica's "Of Wolf and Man".
For my Dark Eldar, the song "You're All I Need" by Motley Crue tends to stick for some odd reason.
For my Space Marines, it would be "For Whom the Bell Tolls" by Metallica.
And for my Eldar it's "Mourning Tree" by Leave's Eyes.
My Chaos Army was "Slaughter of Innocents" by Malevolent Creation.


----------

